# can i feed my fish eggplant/ aubergine?



## drazend (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I've read that most veggies are fine, with the exception of i think spinach (for some fish). I recently read where this gardener was dehydrating his veggies for winter and they talked about how well that would work for feeding certain fish. You don't have to re-hydrate because, well... You're dropping in a large re-hydrating dish!  This would also indicate that he didn't cook it first.

I've never had that specific type of eggplant, but unless there is something toxic to fish in there, i don't see where it would hurt...

But don't take my word, I haven't tried eggplant with mine yet. :icon_redf


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

I would not feed eggplant it had potentionally toxic alkaloids.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

The nightshades in general can be problematic, this includes tomatoes and eggplants.

Here is a list:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=62


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Feeding eggplant is fine. Though, there's very little nutritional value.

You'd be better off feeding something like spinach, zucchini or seaweed, depending upon the livestock you're trying to feed.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd avoid anything from the Nightshade family, which includes tomatoes and eggplants..


----------

